# My newest babies!!



## kalchey151 (Sep 26, 2010)

These are my newest precious angels...all my goats are strictly pet wethers...and I don't know why, but I name all my goats after vampires! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...ADORABLE boys


----------



## 2horses (Jun 28, 2010)

Adorable! First one looks like he stepped in ink.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness, the cuteness!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwww sooooo cute! I want new babies!!!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute!! both blue-eyes??


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How precious.


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

ahhhhhhhh so so cute! Love them! :lovey:


----------

